# Pensacola Pier report 4/02/08



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished the pier from 7:00 to 1:00 today. Lots of Spanish caught close to the beach, especiallyin the early morning hours. I saw one pompano caught. I looked for cobia for 6 hours straight without moving and saw nothing. Gene and Gary said they did see two cobia on the end of the pier. Water clarity was decent but could be clearer. Cobia have got to bust loose at some point this week. Too much southeast wind for them not to.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard they went 5 for 15 or something like that on ling........


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

That was yesterday


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

A 52lb cobia was caught late in the afternoon.


----------

